# Flood Tide Reds On Fly



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Flood tide season is here. Talking about fly fishing is cool but lets see some action shots. I’ll start it off with this.


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

First reds on fly


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Sweet


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Jul 23, 2019)

Nice.
What fly did they eat and what region were you fishing?


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Brunswick, st simons, Jekyll GA. I’ve been getting them on bead chain black and purple size 4 crabby flies my kids been tearing them up with swimbait hooks rigged weed less with white plastics.


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Jul 23, 2019)

Did you tie it and if so, do you have a link to the recipe? If it works down there in GA, it will work in Chuck Town. 
That’s a massive fish for the little man, tell him great job!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flycaster (Jun 19, 2018)

Sethsawyer said:


> View attachment 86992
> View attachment 86994
> Brunswick, st simons, Jekyll GA. I’ve been getting them on bead chain black and purple size 4 crabby flies my kids been tearing them up with swimbait hooks rigged weed less with white plastics.


Those are some nice reds. I’m originally from Waycross but live in Atlanta now. My wife and I still have family down there that we often visit with. It’s been awhile since I’ve fished the Brunswick, St. Simon’s, and Jeckll Island area. Looks like I need to make a trip down there soon to fish it again.


----------



## Snookdafied (Aug 8, 2019)

Sethsawyer said:


> View attachment 86982
> View attachment 86984


Niiiice


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Frequent Flyer said:


> Did you tie it and if so, do you have a link to the recipe? If it works down there in GA, it will work in Chuck Town.
> That’s a massive fish for the little man, tell him great job!
> Thanks for sharing.


I tied it. It is not super pretty, but looks crabby lands quiet with beadchains and has some good action kicking around the grass.

Hook: any size 4 standard length saltwater
Eyes: beadchain or small lead I’ve been spooking fewer fish on the beadchain
Tail: purple rabbit strip and on the outside of the rabbit pair of flo orange rubber legs
Body: waxed dubbing loop, black rabbit fur pinched and then cut from the strip as long as possible-and some fine black flashibou cut into small pieces about the length of the fur. Spin that into your dubbing loop and Palmer that to the eyes. Trim the bottom flat. This helps it stay hook point up. Dubbing loop makes a lighter casting fly than just palmering a full rabbit strip but you could do that to. 
Weed guard: I usually do double mono


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Good tide last night!

No giants but still fun


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Here’s one from last nite’s flood.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

How long is flood tide season?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 90164
> Here’s one from last nite’s flood.


Used the big fly for that one, eh?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> How long is flood tide season?


 spring to fall but summer is a little hot to be super productive. I've had best luck in early may and september through late october.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Agreed with the above


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

FlyBy said:


> Used the big fly for that one, eh?


Most of the flys I use I tie myself but I just happened to be in Black Fly Outfitters the other day and picked up a couple of those gurglers. Watching a redfish explode on that gurgler made the expensive cost well worth it. I ended up hooking up on three and missed a couple more because of the aggressive way they exploded on the fly. The water they were pushing made them miss the fly. Watching a hungry redfish pounce from above on these gurglers makes my day even if I don’t hook them up.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 90170
> 
> 
> Most of the flys I use I tie myself but I just happened to be in Black Fly Outfitters the other day and picked up a couple of those gurglers. Watching a redfish explode on that gurgler made the expensive cost well worth it. I ended up hooking up on three and missed a couple more because of the aggressive way they exploded on the fly. The water they were pushing made them miss the fly. Watching a hungry redfish pounce from above on these gurglers makes my day even if I don’t hook them up.


Gurglers are what I use for tailers. I tie them on Sz. 1 long shank hooks, double mono weedless loops.Love to watch them take it.
Sweet boat!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FlyBy said:


> Gurglers are what I use for tailers. I tie them on Sz. 1 long shank hooks, double mono weedless loops.Love to watch them take it.
> Sweet boat!


True tailers that are nose down tail up rooting on bottom or crawling where you can see the dorsal and tail? I’ve never gotten a true tailing red to eat on top because they are too infatuated with what they are looking for on bottom.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> True tailers that are nose down tail up rooting on bottom or crawling where you can see the dorsal and tail? I’ve never gotten a true tailing red to eat on top because they are too infatuated with what they are looking for on bottom.


Most of the fish I saw yesterday were tailers and they would not look at the gurgler. The only fish I hooked up were sippers. About three tailers for every sipper. Even though I was at a disadvantage with the gurgler it was a blast watching the takes and misses.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> True tailers that are nose down tail up rooting on bottom or crawling where you can see the dorsal and tail? I’ve never gotten a true tailing red to eat on top because they are too infatuated with what they are looking for on bottom.


Yep, I look for tails and throw the fly close to the tail. When they come up they eat it and some feel or see it and come up to eat it. They can feel the fly making a disturbance on top.


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Beadchain black and purple crab pattern.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

FlyBy said:


> Yep, I look for tails and throw the fly close to the tail. When they come up they eat it and some feel or see it and come up to eat it. They can feel the fly making a disturbance on top.


Tried that technique time after time with no joy. The bad boy tailers yesterday were just having none of the gurgler.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

I finally got a tailer to eat the gurgler. It weighed in at 6lbs and was almost too long to get in the photo.


----------



## BellyWalker (Sep 7, 2019)

Went 3/5 before the hurricane. Got this one before my buddy stepped off the boat.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

gurg eats
https://www.instagram.com/p/B2O0y-FhmA9/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Good floods this week. I managed a couple last night. Black and purple bead-chain crabby fly.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Sethsawyer said:


> View attachment 94046
> View attachment 94048
> Good floods this week. I managed a couple last night. Black and purple bead-chain crabby fly.


Very nice


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RG Air said:


> gurg eats
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B2O0y-FhmA9/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


Can you post a youtube link? I don’t instagram or bookface but love some fishing footage.


----------



## BellyWalker (Sep 7, 2019)

Got out before the weekend crowd thanks to FLmatt! Even working with my rag arm he was able to push me into a solid eat. Learned a lot about improving my casting thanks again bro!


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Haven’t gotten out as much as I’d like this year but I’ve made my days on the water count by soaking it all in. Here’s a few of this fish we’ve got so far this year:


----------



## BellyWalker (Sep 7, 2019)

Seems the last couple days of tides in a flood cycle are never as productive. Moon phase? Fish are full? Fishing Pressure? Time of day? Curious as to what others are experiencing and their thoughts.


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Agreed, been thinking the same thing. No where near as many tails the last couple days of a flood.


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

TieOneOnJax said:


> Haven’t gotten out as much as I’d like this year but I’ve made my days on the water count by soaking it all in. Here’s a few of this fish we’ve got so far this year:
> 
> View attachment 94544
> View attachment 94542
> ...


Great shots. I love the close up on the tail with the sunset in the background.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

TieOneOnJax said:


> Haven’t gotten out as much as I’d like this year but I’ve made my days on the water count by soaking it all in. Here’s a few of this fish we’ve got so far this year:
> 
> View attachment 94544
> View attachment 94542
> ...


Awesome shots!

What camera/lens were these taken with?


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

T Bone said:


> Awesome shots!
> 
> What camera/lens were these taken with?



Thanks!

Some were with a Canon Rebel t2i and some with a Canon 80D. The lens for most of them was a Sigma 35mm 1.4 Art. If not that lens, I used a Sigma 10-20.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

BellyWalker said:


> View attachment 94468
> Got out before the weekend crowd thanks to FLmatt! Even working with my rag arm he was able to push me into a solid eat. Learned a lot about improving my casting thanks again bro!


hows that Spear pushing around in the grass for you?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

RG Air said:


> hows that Spear pushing around in the grass for you?


I might be convinced to bring mine up there if someone was willing to school me on how to fish those flood tides.  We don't get anything like that down here in Tampa.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

No hoppers since the hurricane and no sippers. With all the floods we’ve been having it’s very hard to find a trailer now that we are at the end of a flood cycle. We got lucky with this one.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 95632
> No hoppers since the hurricane and no sippers. With all the floods we’ve been having it’s very hard to find a trailer now that we are at the end of a flood cycle. We got lucky with this one.


we got 5 tailers around st aug last monday on that big tide... but yeah I'm missing those sluppers


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

RG Air said:


> we got 5 tailers around st aug last monday on that big tide... but yeah I'm missing those sluppers


Yes, on Monday there were more fish. On Wednesday we only saw two. We hooked both of them up but only landed one.


----------



## cmdr_boomer (Oct 20, 2017)

Black drum on a fly? What?


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

RG Air said:


> hows that Spear pushing around in the grass for you?


Easy enough to push around in the grass. Gets plenty shallow. Can’t get on the flat as early or stay on as late as the Gheenoe-type skiffs but it works well enough for me.


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Hit a morning “flood”. It was really low, but I got lucky and found a pair of fish. One of the two decided to eat. Black and purple bead chain crabby fly.


----------



## BellyWalker (Sep 7, 2019)

The opportunity to chase the flood presented itself and it was a gorgeous day. Of course I was fired up to see some tails!

I was scouting the flats and had to move around to find the right water when I pulled the chord right out of the trusty 2 stroke. As fate had it a tail popped up as I was replacing the chord. 

Dropped everything grabbed the fly rod and boooom! 1 for 1 today and man did it feel good. No time for photos had to get back to the task at hand.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

BellyWalker said:


> The opportunity to chase the flood presented itself and it was a gorgeous day. Of course I was fired up to see some tails!
> 
> I was scouting the flats and had to move around to find the right water when I pulled the chord right out of the trusty 2 stroke. As fate had it a tail popped up as I was replacing the chord.
> 
> Dropped everything grabbed the fly rod and boooom! 1 for 1 today and man did it feel good. No time for photos had to get back to the task at hand.


Good story. Better than a picture.


----------



## GAFlyFisher (Jul 16, 2018)

I sure do love the flood tide. Got introduced to it by a great guide in the St Simons area and am hooked to say the least! Looking forward to sticking one out of my new (used) skiff soon! Hoping weather will hold up for another fun week of it...


----------



## GAFlyFisher (Jul 16, 2018)

A few more pics from this past weekend flood! Got to get the first fish slime on the new boat and do a little cast and blast as well! Bonus black drum on the fly was cool, too


----------



## BellyWalker (Sep 7, 2019)

Got 1
Lined 1 
Spooked a few. 
Grass was significantly taller and thicker compared to a few weeks ago.


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Man everyones photos look so good. I need to start using something other than my ancient iPhone on auto timer and my Dollar store Tripod. 

Sunday was pretty good. Didn’t see any big girls and the reds already felt like they are schooling up. I caught, spooked, and lost all my fish in about a 100yrd radius where normally I see them scattered around.


----------

